# Job Opportunity in Germany



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

I am going to graduate next year with a degree in Computer Science, and would eventually like to work in Germany. Would it be beneficial for me to first get work experience here in the US? Also is it really hard to get an IT job in Germany straight out of college?

Thanks,


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

How is your German, first of all? It's not essential, but the more you have the better you'll do, particularly outside of major cities and/or huge international corporations.

I would imagine that you might be better off trying to get some experience first, but to be honest, I don't entirely know. I would start looking and applying next spring.

The other thing to investigate would be exchange programs for young graduates, internships, even graduate training that allowed part-time work. I'm guessing a bit here but I suspect there may be other paths to getting over besides just applying for a job and hoping they'll sponsor the work permit. Once you're a little bit established in the country it's easier to begin exploiting connections and wangling a long-term residence permit (or failing that, finding an EU national to marry).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

All over Europe, unemployment is at its worst among young people just graduated from university. You would do very well to get a few years of experience under your belt in the US, and even better if you could score some "international experience" while working in the US. This can be anything from working on an international project (whether or not it involves travel outside the US), to working with colleagues from Germany or other countries.

You want to be able to show that you understand the different requirements of IT systems in other countries. (Example, if you were designing a system for handling the accounting for an international company - do you understand the different requirements of accounting in the US, Germany, the UK, etc. etc.?) You want to show that you can communicate and work with colleagues and clients in different languages and cultures. (The social rules can be very different from what you're used to.) Get that sort of experience while you're still in the US, and you may well be able to find a job in Germany after a few years.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

dcasarrubias said:


> I am going to graduate next year with a degree in Computer Science, and would eventually like to work in Germany. Would it be beneficial for me to first get work experience here in the US? Also is it really hard to get an IT job in Germany straight out of college?
> 
> Thanks,


dcasarrubias,

If you need to get a job in germany you need to have at least 2 years experience.


----------

